# Big Frankie's...pants!?!?!



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I didn't put in the link because I really don't want to give 'em the business, but a collectibles shop has Big Frankie's pants up on ebay. Only the pants...glued together...A bargain at $84.00...


Ah, what the heck. Maybe somebody out there really NEEDS Big Frankie's pants! Here's the item #: 120246916042


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I've seen quite a few of these rare kits "parted out" on eBay. I'm sure the sellers are doing it in hopes that the individual sales will garner more money than selling the kit as a whole, but for the collector/builder who only needs one or two parts to complete their kit, it can be a blessing.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I've bought whole kits just for one small part - then resold the kit (with the missing parts clearly noted).


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Seems I'm seeing a lot more Big Frankies on eBay lately — complete or parts — and at better prices than ever. Gee, I wonder why...

Just beware unscrupulous eBay presellers who are falsely stating that the Moebius kit will be available in 30 days. Last I heard, it's still a July release.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

"The Pants of Frankenstein."

Cool title.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

*OT. Sorry...*



Todd P. said:


> Seems I'm seeing a lot more Big Frankies on eBay lately — complete or parts — and at better prices than ever. Gee, I wonder why...
> 
> Just beware unscrupulous eBay presellers who are falsely stating that the Moebius kit will be available in 30 days. Last I heard, it's still a July release.


I haven't been informed of any new release date, so the listing is not truthful. Does anyone think this might reflect somehow on Moebius? All I can think of is this guy blaming Moebius for a shipping delay, in the end. I don't think it's right. I'm going to email Frank and Dave about the listings. I hadn't noticed the details of the listing before.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

It shouldn't reflect on Moebius because Frank doesn't deal directly with all the sellers, but I'll bet people will still blame Moebius when they don't get the kits they paid for when they were told they'd get them. Same thing happened when Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde and Monarch's Nosferatu debuted last year. People on various forums were asking why they hadn't received the kits they'd paid for six months before, and how come they couldn't get the seller to answer e-mails.

And just for the record, I'm speaking here only of some eBay sellers, who are violating the auction site's 30-day presale rule and falsely stating that Big Frankie WILL be shipped within 30 days of the auction's start. It isn't until after the period for filing feedback or PayPal complaints expire that buyers figure out they've got a problem.

Plainly, this irritates me.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Hence ONE reason I shy away from doing any business on EvilBay, period.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

frankenstyrene said:


> "The Pants of Frankenstein."
> 
> Cool title.


Dear God, we're not doing the Pants Game again, are we?:hat:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

All of our literature sent out to distributors is pretty clear on dates. We just officially announced this project 3 weeks ago, so to think it would be out within 30 days.... Those ebay sellers are definitely taking a lot for granted. I wish they would wait, because we do get e-mails about why they paid for something that isn't here yet. Unfortunately there isn't much I can do.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Todd P. said:


> ...speaking here only of some eBay sellers, who are violating the auction site's 30-day presale rule


So every single listing is violating eBay's policies? There is, surely, something that can be done about that.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

kit-junkie said:


> So every single listing is violating eBay's policies? There is, surely, something that can be done about that.


As much as I hate to ask, Is there anything that can be done about it? One good thing about being a member on any of the modeling boards is the fact that you at least get info like this that may be little known to the everyday buyer on evilbay. I did not know of the 30 day preorder policy until a recent link on here (couple of weeks ago). I fortunately have good, reliable sources for preorders should I decide to do so. To tell you the truth, I have found it as equally rewarding to wait until the kit is actually in the hands of the shops and then make a deal. 

And I have not spent 85 bucks on a pair of pants for MYSELF let alone a pair for BF! ehehehe....I can almost understand why an Aurora purist that was missing BF's pants WOULD spend it though. 'tis a rare original. However that is beyond my reasoning. I will take a reissue!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

kit-junkie said:


> So every single listing is violating eBay's policies? There is, surely, something that can be done about that.


Yes and no.
The sellers are obviously circumventing ebays policy.
But on the surface the listings don't violate anything for ebay to yank them (I know, I have reported them numerous times already)
Because the listing states the item will ship within ebays allowable time frame, they are fine as far as ebay is concerned.
The fact that that is an outright lie on the sellers part doesn't seem to matter.
The only thing that will put a crimp in things is if the buyers raise a stink on day 30.
Get the seller in trouble, and get PayPal to refund their money.

All that will do though, is cause the seller to change to yet another identity.
The one seller has already changed his ebay name like 5 times in the past year.

To bad there wasn't a way that Moebius could completey black-ball sellers like Gares.
But that would probably open a whole nother can of worms.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

From what I can tell, eBay doesn't do much to investigate auction complaints. If the auction clearly states that the item won't be released for more than a month, eBay will yank it, and then force you to complain again if the auction is reposted exactly the same way. If the auction includes a fraudulent statement that claims the kit will be available sooner, it ignores the complaint.

Here, specifically, is what one seller claims:

*"This model kit is a presale item and will be shipped 30 days from the date the listing starts."*

Two lines later, the auction states (with seller's name reluctantly deleted because I want to play nice):

*"Important, Please Read:

"SELLER in not responsible for product delays by the manufacture or the producer of this model kit. Money will not be refunded if the model kit is delayed for any reason that is uncontrollable or unforeseen by SELLER, we just sell the model, we do not manufacture it. Please be aware of these terms before ordering."*

One line later, you read this:

*"**SELLER is an official Dealer of Moebius Model kits**"*

So, he's claiming the kit will be available within a month; that if it's NOT available on time, it's Moebius' fault, not his, and you won't get your money back; and Moebius recognizes him as a trustworthy guy by making him an "official Dealer". Truth is, this person is getting his stuff from a distributor just like every other seller.

The seller knows who he is and so do a lot more of us. If he's not ashamed yet, I hope he is now.




Edit, 10 minutes later: Um, maybe I should have started my own thread about this. Sorry, I didn't mean to get us off the track of the listing for Frankie's pants.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Todd - no problem.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

any information about evilbay is much appreciated, Todd!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't think you have, Kit-Junkie...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I made a similar comment regarding Monarch on another site a couple months or so ago and was responded to rather snippily. Like you, I felt that people would blame the company even though they hadn't announced a release date and the dealer was giving a spurious release date. I like Moebius and Monarch too much to want to see that happen.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Big Ottos got some pants, what do ya think I could get fer em? Some of em will stick to the wall, do dat improve de value?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

scotpens said:


> Dear God, we're not doing the Pants Game again, are we?:hat:


[vader] "I find your lack of pants disturbing." [/vader]


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

[Heston] GET YOUR PANTS OFF ME, YOU DAMN DIRTY APE![/Heston]

...maybe we are!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2006/05/braveeheartL260506_228x330.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]



"They may take our lives,
but they'll never take. . . OUR PANTS!"


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

_Even a man who is pure in heart
and wears his pants by night
may become a wolf when the wolfsbane blooms
and as long as they're not too tight._


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Pants? We ain't got no pants. We don't need no pants. I don't have to show you any _steenking pants!!! 
_


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I just KNEW that one would be next!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Pants..._pants_..._*PANTS*_! Thousands..._*millions*_ of them!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Give me Liberty or give me _pants_.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

We have a winner!



Zombie_61 said:


> Pants..._pants_..._*PANTS*_! Thousands..._*millions*_ of them!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> Pants..._pants_..._*PANTS*_! Thousands..._*millions*_ of them!





frankenstyrene said:


> We have a winner!


Thank you, but...I don't know...I'm partial to "I find your lack of pants disturbing," myself, but Prince of Styrene II beat me to it.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

*Shakespeare:*
Friends, Romans, countrymen, lend me your pants!

*Kipling:*
If you can keep your pants when all about you,
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you...

*Frost:*
Whose pants these are I think I know,
His house is in the village, though,
He will not see me stopping here
To watch his pants fill up with snow...

*Springsteen:*
Madman drummers bummers and Indians in the summer with a teenage diplomat
In the dumps with the mumps as the adolescent pumps his way into his pants...


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

My God! Its full of pants!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Give me Liberty, or give me Pants!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

"I shall awaken memories of love, and crime, and pants."


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

We have such pants to show you . 
Pantshead


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

kit-junkie said:


> Give me Liberty or give me _pants_.





Capt. Krik said:


> Give me Liberty, or give me Pants!






Help! I fallen and I can't get pants!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Well that's what I get for not reading all the posts.

Sorry Kit Junkie, didn't mean to steal your thunder.


I regret that I have but one pair of pants to give to my country!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ask not what your pants can do for you....ask what you can do for your pants....JFK 
Mcdee


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Pretorius: Leave the charnel house and follow the lead of Nature - or of your tailor, if you like. Male and Female created He them. Be fruitful and multiply. Create a race - a man-made race - upon the face of the earth. Why not?
Henry: I daren't. I daren't even think of such a thing!
Pretorius: Our mad dream is only half realized. Alone, you have created a man. Now together, we will create his pants.
Henry: You mean...?
Pretorius: Yes, his pants. That should be _really_ interesting.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

"Listen to them - the children of the pants. What music they make!"


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

_"And lo, the Beast looked upon the face of Beauty, and from that time he stayed his hand from killing and was as one without pants."
_


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

"The pants that fit twice as tight last half as long; and your pants fit so very very tightly, Roy."


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

"Some pants! Some pants! My kingdom for some pants!!"

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

The pants... The _pants_...


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.infed.org/images/people/marx_samuels_collection_duke_university.gif[/IMG-LEFT]



_"Workers of the world, unite!
You have nothing to lose but your pants!"_


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

"Never have more children than you have pants" -- Erma Bombeck

"I do not fear pants. I fear the lack of them". -- Isaac Asimov


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

"The Longest Pants"


"How to make pants and influence people" - Dale Carnegie

"Profiles In Pants" - JFK


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Pant-less Pant-O-Mime.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Now that one is just disturbing!



Zombie_61 said:


> Thank you, but...I don't know...I'm partial to "I find your lack of pants disturbing," myself, but Prince of Styrene II beat me to it.


Why.... thank you very pants! :hat:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

_"Yet across the gulf of space minds that are to our minds as ours are to those of the beasts that perish, intellects vast and cool and unsympathetic, regarded this earth with envious eyes, and slowly and surely drew their plans against us. And early in the twentieth century came the great de-pantsing."_


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

We're on a Mission from Pants!


----------

